# Couldn't find on the list



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Can rabbits eat daylilies? 
What about honeysuckle?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Daylilies are reputedly safe for humans and should be for rabbits, but they show up on numerous toxic plant lists for rabbits. I've never fed them and have not done enough research to be confident about feeding them. I'll try to make time to look into it.

I have my doubts about honeysuckle, but I know some people mentioned feeding some varieties of it. Use the seach feature in the natural foods thread... you should turn up something there.

Often one must simply research a plant using google. I start by putting in the plant's botanical name followed by the words *toxicity rabbits*. Most times I can find enough information to come to a conclusion. 

Unfortunately, most rabbit sites with safe/toxic plant lists do not use the botanical names. This is just asking for trouble, in my opinion. Many times a plant has numerous common regional names and sometimes a common name will be used for two or more totally unrelated plants in different parts of the country.

Edited to add:

Day lilies (Hemerocallis fulva) are okay according to this website. Makes sense to me!

http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/weeds/plants/or_daylily.htm


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

My rabbits eat honeysuckle. I've read not to feed them the berries but I've never seen any berries on my honeysuckle.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

I give my rabbits honeysuckle: leaves, flowers, vines, and the woody parts. They love it and I've never had any problems from it.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

If those feeding honeysuckle could provide a botanical name for the plant they are feeding, it would be very helpful.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

Lonicera Japonica 

A picture from Google: http://www.tunglamgarden.com/www/tnd2xh/upload/KNH_Lonicera_japonica_pl.jpg


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks, April! 

Here's an excerpt from a good article I found. Link is below.

*"The fruits are toxic to humans if large quantities are eaten and result in vomiting, diarrhea, rapid heartbeat, respiratory failure, and coma. However, children suck the nectar from flowers without ill effects... Japanese honeysuckle is important wildlife cover and an important, sometimes the most important, browse
species for white tailed deer in Eastern and Southern United States. It is also eaten by cottontail rabbits, cattle, sheep, and goats. The leaves yield 8 to 12 percent crude protein and have
an in vivo dry matter digestibility of 35 to 70 percent." *

http://www.fs.fed.us/global/iitf/pdf/shrubs/Lonicera japonica.pdf


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Good! I'll try feeding a few leaves. Feed the bun and kill a weed at the same time!


----------

